# Need week 33 rental [South East or Virginia Beach area]



## penny1234567890 (Aug 6, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has a week 33 rental starting 8/15/2015 would prefer driving distance South East or Virginia Beach area


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 7, 2015)

*Waterside spinnaker 3 bedroom week 33 - hilton Head*

Owner has 3 bedroom @ waterside


----------



## smtundra (Aug 8, 2015)

Well I have a week 34 (August 22-29) at Virginia Beach Quarters that I am trying to rent.


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 13, 2015)

*wk 33 - 3b / 3 b waterside - Hilton Head - avail*

mine just rented.  I don't know how to delete the post.


----------

